# Boat and Trailer Licensing



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a boat that I used to have licensed in MN when I lived over there. I also just bought a trailer from a friend which has a lifetime MN trailer license on it. I sent in the form for licensing the boat in ND with the MN registration sticker, but not sure what I need from my friend to license the trailer in ND. Anyone have any thoughts for me? Is that done through the DOT even though the boat is done through the GNF?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Boat trailers are not required to be licensed in Nodak. If you decide to, they are registered though the DOT. Bring the trailer title to the DOT office near you and they should be able to help you out!
If you dont have the title, get a bill of sale from your friend and the serial number from the trailer.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've never licensed my trailers in ND...never a problem even when visiting another state.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Like dblkluk said , you are not required to licence boat trailers in ND. With that said, you are not required to licence it to go to another state.The other state must honor our legalities on this issue.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Boat Trailers are licensed with the boat as you wouldn't have it without the boat.

Utility trailers don't HAVE to be licensed for private parties, but they do for commercial reasons. Registration is $20/year do in January of every year and is prorated for the rest of the year.

Commercial use - Required license
Private use - Not required to license.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is just one catch with ND not having to licesne their utility trailers. It is not necessary in the state and if you pull to another state you must be pulling it with a vehicle that is also licensed in ND. If you are pulling it with a vehicle with MN plates in MN you just broke the law.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys...


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I bought a liscense for my decoy trailer. If I remember correctly the lady at DMV office said trailers over 10 ft must be liscensed. I am going to check on this. If it is not required I will not renue it. I'll let you know.


----------

